

Street lamps – replacing sodium lamps with LEDs in the name of efficiency - lafar6502

Municipalities around the world are replacing traditional sodium street lights (yellow) with LED lamps and the main reason for that is assumed better energy efficiency. This argument is repeated over and over and nobody seems to care, even when millions are to be spent on that, but the facts are that sodium lamps are much more energy efficient than LEDs. Is there a way to stop the led insanity?
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Luminous_efficacy
======
skorecky
According to the chart you provided LEDs are still more efficient just not as
bright.

~~~
lafar6502
where do you see that? The best LEDs are no better than an average sodium
lamp, and usually much worse.

